# MultiRIP GP for EPSON4880



## Acekiller (Sep 13, 2009)

I have EPSON4880 manufactured in DTG printer and MultiRIP GP software recently installed. When I try to print it's always results with error message "load paper sheet in paper tray". Does any know how to select Roll instead of paper tray on this software?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The RIP is defaulted to sheet mode since most of the DIY dtg users run in this mode. To change the RIP to roll mode, you will need to go into the MultiRIP Folder on your C:\Drive and find the file labeled 4800ROLLMODE.DAT. Open this file using Notepad. Change the 0 to a 1 and then save the file in the same exact location with the same exact name. Restart your computer and go back into the MultiRIP folder and check to make sure that your changed is still saved properly. If so, then the RIP should be setup for roll mode.

Hope this helps you.

Mark


----------



## Acekiller (Sep 13, 2009)

Man thanks very much. It's working. Greetz from Belgrade and whole Serbia.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Acekiller said:


> Man thanks very much. It's working. Greetz from Belgrade and whole Serbia.


Not a problem. Welcome to you as well!


----------



## Acekiller (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you know how to delay betwen white and color print in multirip gp on epson 4880?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

What do you mean by delay? Is the printer starting to print the color layer before you are able to get the platen back to the printing position?

Mark


----------



## Acekiller (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes printer starts to print same moment when finish white underbase. I can't back shirt in same position for printing color. Please HELP? :0)
Also I set quality on 1440dpi on printer setting in control panel and in multirip but my white layer is way less than 1440dpi but color layer is perfect. How can I improove my white layer quality?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Ace,

The problem you are having is the firmware with your dtg printer is that you need to put it into the pause or error mode when you are done printing the first layer. If you don't have the ability to do this, then you will need to invest in a Job Release Controller (JRC). See the attached document for more information on this. The cost on the JRC is $269.00 plus shipping.

As for the white ink, you probably need to do a nozzle check to make sure all your nozzles are firing properly. If so, then you might want to check your pretreating method.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Acekiller (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. Best wishes with your printer.

Mark


----------



## tazzdevil (Sep 26, 2010)

I would like to ask for some assistances with the mutirip program. I downloaded a copy on the weekend but yet haven't done a print from it. I keep getting an error message on the rip and the job doesn't go any further. I have watched the set up videos and youtube that the company has put there and have followed the instructions. I know the rip is communicating with the printer because i did a nozzle check and head clean from it.
As soon as the job in the white layer has finished spooling the rip comes up with an error message. Help........driving me crazy lol
cheers
Dave from down under


----------



## tazzdevil (Sep 26, 2010)

gees talk about a grey or seniors moment and I forgot to ask......in the control panel of the computer under printers.......there are 4 icons, epson stylus pro4880 (set as the default printer) mrgp48x0 double color, mrgp 48x0 w/white ink and the powerRIP Output queue 1.

the rip wants to output to the powerrip Queue, should that be set as the default printer or not

thanks 
Dave


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

No, the 48x0 w/white ink should be set as the default if you are using white ink 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## tazzdevil (Sep 26, 2010)

another question my friend and thanks for the quick reply. I am almost tearing my hair out here and i Know that the error message is probably just a setting.
In the create a print job in the rip, under the printer and print area, the printer that is there is the multirip gp 48x0 and the out put to is the power rip out put queue. And theres nothing else in the drop down menus, is this right and normal??

thanks 
Dave[/quote]


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

tazzdevil said:


> In the create a print job in the rip, under the printer and print area, the printer that is there is the multirip gp 48x0 and the out put to is the power rip out put queue. And theres nothing else in the drop down menus, is this right and normal??
> 
> thanks
> Dave


It sounds like it is setup correctly. What is the error message? Does it show up on the control panel on the printer? Does it show up in the RIP? Or is it in the Printers & Faxes?

Just so you know, if you send a nozzle check or head clean using the Epson driver, you are not using the RIP. You can use the PowerRIP Output Queue and that will let you know if the ports on the Output Queue and the Epson are set correctly. But that does not use the RIP at all.

Follow each step in the online tutorial and you should be fine - http://www.multirip.com/mrgp/index.html.

Mark


----------



## tazzdevil (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Mark, will go to the web site and go thru the modules. 

The error message was coming up just after the job was spooled, but will look further into the modules. The people that sell the program here in Queensland, power digital were not overly helpful. I thank you for your help.
cheers


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Dave,

Power Digital has some experience with the MultiRIP Hybrid software, but none really with the MultiRIP GP software. So they would understand some of the basic concepts, but not all of them (i.e. Print To Application, Print From Application, Feed Mode,...) that are specific to dtg printers.

Mark


----------



## myt-hk (Dec 30, 2009)

I have EPSON r2400 manufactured in DTG printer and dtg rip prov.04 software slect the kiosk hm1 so how can i use rool mode thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I think Dan has answered your questions on all the other posts you made, so I will answer it here. MultiRIP GP does not support the 2400 printer. There is a RIP that is made by the manufacturer that supports the 2400 printer and you already have it - RIP PRO. However, RIP PRO is defaulted to sheet mode because that is what DTG Digital runs their printer in. 

You have not been clear whether you are using the DTG Digital HM-1 printer (which is based on the 2400 printer), some other OEM printer or if you have tried to make your own dtg printer. All three are fine options. If you purchased an OEM printer, you should contact your dtg distributor that originally sold the printer to see if you can get tech support from them. If you require the RIP to run in a roll mode, we could create a patch that would allow it to run in roll mode. Check your PM for additional info.

Hope this answers your questions.

Mark


----------



## signit98 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mark, I have a Blazer Express, which I recently acquired used and without software. It is being gone through and fixed right now and I hope to have it in action by next week.

I am thinking MultiRIP GP as the software to run the printer. Is this software suited for this particular printer? Being that it is based on the 48XX, it should be, right?

Thank you

Ralf


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Ralf,

If I remember correctly, US Screen set the Blazer to Roll Banner Cut. If that is the case, you will need to set the paper feed to this. Here are the instructions for doing this - Feed Mode - MultiRIP GP dtg Print From RIP. Otherwise, it should work for you. You can go through the online tutorial to understand how the software works. There are plenty of screen shots and videos to walk you through it.

You are more than welcome to download the software and try it for free. Here is where you can download it - Download a free trial version of MultiRIP RIP Softwares. Let me know how it goes.

Mark


----------



## signit98 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you, Mark... I will try the "trial" version... hopefully, it'll go smooth. Very helpful link!

Ralf


----------



## mstrrodin (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi! Ido it - "Feed Mode - MultiRIP GP dtg Print From RIP" but it doesnt help! The second layer printing in other place


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

mstrrodin said:


> Hi! Ido it - "Feed Mode - MultiRIP GP dtg Print From RIP" but it doesnt help! The second layer printing in other place


How far off are ther layers maybe a picture would help.
*Dan*


----------



## mstrrodin (Feb 27, 2012)

YoDan said:


> How far off are ther layers maybe a picture would help.
> *Dan*


Very far (


----------



## mstrrodin (Feb 27, 2012)

Multirip doesnt work for Blazer ( 
Support team write me:
_This is all that several other people have needed to do on the T-Jet Blazer in the past. You might want to try a couple of different settings on the feed mode to eliminate that is not an issue. Then you will want to look at the limit sensors to make sure they are working properly. Since US Screen is no longer around to support this piece of equipment, you are going to have to run through all the variables. We only have limited knowledge on this printer based on helping other people that have that printer as well.

Best wishes,

MultiRIP Tech Support_


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sergey,

Your issue has to do with pausing the printer between the white underbase and the color layer. (See your statement below.

_Hi! I'm trying to use multirip with t-jet blazer express (epson 4800) but i cant't do it in automatic mod. The problem is second layer because it prints not the same plase as first layer. (Table don't come to INDEX position for second layer!)_

All RIPs treat Epson-based dtg printers like a paper printer. We create two pages to print: underbase and a color layer. The firmware created by the DTG manufacturer is responsible for putting the printer into a state of error or pause mode to prevent the next sheet of paper from being pulled. When you state above "INDEX position", this tells me when the platen ejects (i.e. Page 1 - white underbase), the printer is not set or receiving the proper command to go into a pause mode to allow the platen to return to the print ready position for Page 2 (i.e. color layer) to be printed. This is your issue. I recommended you to try different platen feed modes to see if this helps resolve your problem. You are stating that you tried Roll Cut mode and it did not work. My response above was to see if any of the other feed modes will work. I also suggested looking at the limit switches that could trigger the firmware to send the command to put the printer into a pause mode. You replied with the following message:

_I have 2 printers - all working properly. Thanx for help (_

Not really that helpful from working through your issue. Are you using another RIP software to ensure that the printer is working properly? If so, continue using that RIP. If not, I would not rule out any potential factor to resolving the problem.

We are not experts on the Blazer printer, but we certainly know we can drive the 48X0 printer as a dtg printer. The same RIP code has been used to drive several other 48X0 printers since 2006.

Mark

P.S. What Dan is talking about is making a feed adjustment. That will not resolve your issue.


----------



## mstrrodin (Feb 27, 2012)

Anotrer RIP work properly before some one stolen my laptop with dongle for that RIP. Thats why i tried Multirip but i cant resolve problem with feed mode. If you have expirience since 2006 please give me a contact or solution, because i want to buy Multirip today. : Смущен:Thanx.


----------

